# If I had a load of new 4 speed Sturmey indicator rods..



## bonk man (15 Jan 2009)

would you like to buy one [some] and how much would you offer me?


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Jan 2009)

Nothing, we have plenty, ta.


----------



## spandex (16 Jan 2009)

And we have some if we ever need them (which we do not)

So £0.00


----------



## hubgearfreak (7 Feb 2009)

call me daft if you like (i am) but isn't it the lever on the bars that determines how much a cable is pulled and whether the correct gear is selected? 

if this is true, wouldn't any indicator chain work on any hub


----------



## Wobbly John (7 Feb 2009)

I thought with a name like that, you'd know about hub gears. 

Aren't the 4 speed the ones with the rod that scerws together in the middle like the 'K' series?


----------



## hubgearfreak (7 Feb 2009)

Wobbly John said:


> I thought with a name like that, you'd know about hub gears.



i know enough jon, that's why i haven't got any 4 speeds


----------



## bonk man (8 Feb 2009)

the 4 speed Sturmey is ok... providing you have an indicator rod.. they are different from the 3 speed ones [ totally ] the levers are ok as long as the spring that keeps the lever engaged in 1st gear [ it needs a lot of tension ] is in good order. The last one I was using was a bit weak and wouldn't stay in 1st which can be terribly annoying on a 1 in 5 hill......
it was so bad that it would jump out of 1st into 3rd amusing but would be a danger to the nether regions on a bike with a cross bar, the Moulton is ok in that respect...


----------

